# Fur Bearer Education Class



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Since I was born after December 31st, 1984 I have to take an education class before I can get a permit. Has anyone ever looked into this? I live in Northern Utah and the closest person available for the class/field day is in Kanosh (where ever that is). It seems like this is just another way for the state to make money, $34.50 for the class, plus another $6.00, and possibly more if they have to rent a building. I guess since I was born in 1985 I'm not as able to figure out trapping like someone born in 1984... END RANT!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

SlickWeo said:


> Since I was born after December 31st, 1984 I have to take an education class before I can get a permit. Has anyone ever looked into this? I live in Northern Utah and the closest person available for the class/field day is in Kanosh (where ever that is). It seems like this is just another way for the state to make money, $34.50 for the class, plus another $6.00, and possibly more if they have to rent a building. I guess since I was born in 1985 I'm not as able to figure out trapping like someone born in 1984... END RANT!


The furbearer course should be fully online and cost like $10 or something IMO. it should be an orientation course and that's the extent. I don't like it either. I wish at age 18 and older they could make hunters safety fully online. The class and field day do very little after a certain age. It would be nice to revamp the hunter education avenues one day in the state, it keeps a lot of people from hunting I think.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the way you think. I could see doing an orientation type class. But the field day is a joke, the nearest one is 228 miles from where I live, and it doesn't even start until January.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

What are you wanting to trap? Do you need a license for the species you are interested in? I don't think you have to have taken the coarse to get you trap reg. number. just some options for this year.8)


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

My neighbor and I trap together and he went through the exact same thing a couple years ago. We live in Roy so I know how that goes. However with that being said he could still trap just not the big ones that require a Furbearer's license. You can still trap just look at the proc and stay within the guidelines.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I already have my trap number, and have been after *****. But I am wanting to go after bobcats. I have been wanting to do this for quite sometime, but just really started looking into the requirements. Not real impressed.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

We have been back and forth with them on some of the weird trapping rules but all in all its about the freest hunting you will do and there is no issue trapping the wrong species as long as you don't take it of course. we were going to do bobcats this year but neither of us know enough about them. Did you call and see if there was going to be a class closer in the next year? We haven't done well yet this year. It just been so dang cold and I think everything is held up. We did great last year but this year is tough.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I took the online course last night (and passed). I also sent an e-mail to DNR about the field day, I have yet to get a response. Hopefully they have a class closer to Box Elder County soon. I decided to just bite the bullet and get it done rather than whine about it on here!!


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Use this year as a scouting year for cats and set some fox and coyote traps while you're at it. Hopefully the price of cats will come up some and they will be worth the hassle. (Permit fees, people, game wardens, etc.)


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Kirk Smith is the program coordinator. I'd contact him at [email protected] to see if he can set you up with a local instructor.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got done speaking with Kirk, he was an awesome help and is getting a field day set up in Logan on December 19th. Thanks again for your help everyone.


----------

